# Buizel's nonseniscal tails



## Zhorken (Jul 21, 2011)

Buizel and Floatzel can rotate their double tails like propellors to speed through water, and in the anime, this power has also been used to fly.

Of course, this makes no sense.  So without delving too deep (yet): If you paint a stripe down one side of a Buizel's tail and across its thigh, and then it rotates its tails halfway, what do you imagine happens to the stripe?  Does it break?  Streak across its butt?  Slide to the other tail?

I imagine the entire part rotates, skin and all, so I figure the stripe would break.  There's a division somewhere under the fur, I guess.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 22, 2011)

Zhorken said:


> I imagine the entire part rotates, skin and all, so I figure the stripe would break.  There's a division somewhere under the fur, I guess.


Well that's what would make the most sense. So of course that can't be true. 

Maybe you just shouldn't think about it too much? I don't know.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 22, 2011)

Like, either tail's base connects with a small bone that in turn connects to a joint at the end of the spine. The joint allows a spinning motion but not rotation in any other way. Not sure how fur or muscle or skin would work with that, though.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSf9aEETnvE


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 22, 2011)

Vehement Mustelid said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSf9aEETnvE


NaH dUdE
iTs MoThErFuCkInG mIrAcLeS


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Aug 23, 2011)

I imagine it would work like Tails from Sonic... which isn't very helpful, of course. I imagine the bone can somehow rotate and there's some fur to hide the break in skin.


----------



## bulbasaur (Aug 23, 2011)

Well, I'd think the skin and fur would be separate from the muscle and bones, and there is a lubricant between them, so while the tail is moving in a rotational fashion, the surface (skin and fur) does not rotate.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 23, 2011)

The muscle and skin is completely separate; the only thing connecting it is a ball-socket joint and some muscles to allow the bone to spin.

Alternatively, Pokemon are hax.


----------



## Mendatt (Aug 23, 2011)

bulbasaur said:


> Well, I'd think the skin and fur would be separate from the muscle and bones, and there is a lubricant between them, so while the tail is moving in a rotational fashion, the surface (skin and fur) does not rotate.


It has two tails. Think about it.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 23, 2011)

it actually just floats on air and the tails are just for show.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Aug 12, 2019)

Buizel was inspired by tails from the sonic the hedgehog series.

Its not too hard to figure out.


----------

